# Prince of Persia Two Thrones Error with 64-bit system



## USnoob (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm trying to install Prince of Persia The Two Thrones on my computer. I am running Vista Ultimate 64-bit. Even though the installation goes well, upon reboot the system crashes. I have gathered that this is due to a Starforce driver that is not compatible with the 64-bit system. Is it possible to get an updated version of the Starforce driver for the game to run on my system? If it is possible, how do I do it?


----------



## USnoob (Jul 14, 2009)

I have solved the problem.
1. Install the game completly (DO NOT REBOOT)
2. Run Starforce update for drivers (http://www.star-force.com/protection/users)
3. Reboot
Also right click on shortcut properties and set compatibility for Windows XP and run as adminstrator.


----------



## USnoob (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way, I also forgot to mention that I found this website extremely helpful:
http://itdev4hire.wordpress.com/2007/06/07/having-problem-run-games-or-xp-applications-on-vista/


----------

